# Renovo Ultra Proofer is the B******s



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Just tried this on a CLK detail. Wow, the beading is better than any wax i've tried. Its crazy how the water sprints off the surface and the beads are almost ball like. Heres a taster, i'll cover the whole application and get hose pics in the CLK write up.

Dam good stuff!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

That looks damn good water repulsion!! :thumb:


----------



## Pro-detailing (Jul 6, 2006)

Great suff isn't it !!

We had some fantastic feedback on some re-colourant we supplied too today.

Looking forward to the hosing shots !!

Cheers - Nick :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Renovo is great stuff. I use it on my MX5 vinyl top and it works wonders! Its a top quality product!


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I use it on all convertibles I do - top stuff!


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Amazing beading - unfortunately I missed reading the word 'the' in the title so thought you were slagging it off :wall:


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Looks good how do people rate this over Rag Top or the AG Kit ?


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

I guess this is much like the 303 fabric guard, which i also thought was the mutt's nuts. Might have to give this a go when ive run out of my 303.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is very impressive beading :thumb:


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

I'll be very interested in the cleaning process and what you used.

I was under the impression it was best left to warmer weather to clean a convertible roof. so I've not done mine even its due for cleaning and protecting desperately (neglect from the previous owner  )


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Be interested to see what the whole roof looks like when your done.

That's is very impressive so far. Which Renovo product was it ?

Maybe I need some for the S2k's roof when the RaggTopp is finished.


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

ads2k,

Here is a picture of my MX5 treated with it.


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Be interested to see what the whole roof looks like when your done.
> 
> That's is very impressive so far. Which Renovo product was it ?
> 
> Maybe I need some for the S2k's roof when the RaggTopp is finished.


Adam it great stuff used to use it on my xk8 soft top its the nuts mate iirc its only about £15.00 for the waterproofer,the re-colourizer is just as good too:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

they sell this OTC in one of my local auto factors as well :thumb:

I bought the AG kit when i got my vert at the start of last year, but havent used it yet as its stayed amazingly clean. I know some here use the AG kit, but anyone know how they compare? Car is <1 yr old so just needs a clean and I want to top up the protection to be safe. i also have some 303 abric protector, but wasnt really sure which to use????


----------



## mathmos (Sep 22, 2007)

So far I've only used RaggTopp Fabric Protectant but am happy with the results :thumb:


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

With all the beading on the soft tops do you get left with water marks as you do on the bodywork and if so are they easy to remove maybe with a brush.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Tiauguinho said:


> ads2k,
> 
> Here is a picture of my MX5 treated with it.


That's for that mate :thumb: doesn't look to different to the Raggtopp really. How long does that type of beading last ?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

lois97 said:


> Adam it great stuff used to use it on my xk8 soft top its the nuts mate iirc its only about £15.00 for the waterproofer,the re-colourizer is just as good too:thumb:


Cheers Lee :thumb:

So you got any of the waterproofer for me to try then


----------



## browser007200 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a metropolitan blue roof on my boxster, though I bought an autoglym roof cleaner a few weeks back for the spring and before I joined this site, 
car doesn't really need doing yet as its only done 9k but a Setp 04 in Atlas Grey and used as I retired last year as second car, but at the time of buying cleaner preserver, my thoughts were to keep ahead of any serious deteriation? rgds Browser


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

tell me about it.... i get all those droplets on my leg, when I get into the car, if it had been raining....:wall:


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

Tiauguinho said:


> ads2k,
> 
> Here is a picture of my MX5 treated with it.


you can get much better beading on a MX5 roof with renovo, probably yo need the use the reviver first:wave:


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Argie, 

My car has Renovo on it. Show me a pic of yours for comparison please!


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

GAZA62 said:


> With all the beading on the soft tops do you get left with water marks as you do on the bodywork and if so are they easy to remove maybe with a brush.


 Anyone


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

No watermarks on my top GAZA62


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Tiauguinho said:


> No watermarks on my top GAZA62


 Thanks :thumb:


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Cheers Lee :thumb:
> 
> So you got any of the waterproofer for me to try then


Sorry bud i sold the XK8 three years ago, think i binned what was left i'll check the garage and bring it next saturday if i find it :thumb:


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Gosh! I'd be sold on either - Renovo or RaggTopp. We have a 'Classic' SAAB 900 cabriolet which will need some attention this spring/summer. With results like that, I'll be praying for rain :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

lois97 said:


> Sorry bud i sold the XK8 three years ago, think i binned what was left i'll check the garage and bring it next saturday if i find it :thumb:


Cheers bud :thumb: see you then..


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

Tiauguinho said:


> Argie,
> 
> My car has Renovo on it. Show me a pic of yours for comparison please!


Will take one today as it is raining when I leave work at 1pm:thumb: Post it on Monday...:wave:


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

Tiauguinho said:


> Argie,
> 
> My car has Renovo on it. Show me a pic of yours for comparison please!


Friday lunch time, before leaving work, was pissing down, got all wet becuase of your pic!:wall:


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

MX5Argie said:


> Friday lunch time, before leaving work, was pissing down, got all wet becuase of your pic!:wall:


Haha well done Argie!!

Ok seems that I need to give mine another treatment since its probably wearing out already! You applied with a sponge or a brush?


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

Tiauguinho said:


> Haha well done Argie!!
> 
> Ok seems that I need to give mine another treatment since its probably wearing out already! You applied with a sponge or a brush?


I had it cleaned first with renovo cleaner and then 1 coat with a brush and a secodn one with the sponge, and gage it yesterday another coat, but it used to be better. It could be that my renovo bottle got a bit too cold over the winter, and it is not as good.


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

I will give mine today another clean up and apply the proofer twice. It was already quite a long time ago since its treatment (late November and only one layer), but it seems to hold up very nicely.


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

Tiauguinho said:


> I will give mine today another clean up and apply the proofer twice. It was already quite a long time ago since its treatment (late November and only one layer), but it seems to hold up very nicely.


Mine had a treatment last october before the hardtop came on for the winter....


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Can any of you that use the Renovo line, do a guide on applying the products?

Pretty please :thumb:


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Beardboy,

First you attack the top with the cleaner. 

Get a paint brush (like the swissvax wheel brush is fine) and a plastic cup. Agitate the cleaner bottle and pour some on the plastic cup. Now dip the brush and apply on the top, scrubbing (not very hard) and spreading it properly, in even strokes, starting from middle to the sides. Leave resting for 10 to 20 minutes. Fill a bucket with warm water and get a soft brush (I use a plastic one I bought from the supermarket with soft bristles) and scrub the top carefully with the brush and the warm water. Rinse and then let it dry.

Now time for the Ultra Proofer

Get another plastic cup and pour some Ultra Proofer in it. Get another brush like the one you used for the cleaner, dip it in the cup and spread the proofer evenly across the top. Let it dry and cure (2 hours should be ok) and then if you want you can apply a second layer.

That should do it ^^


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

Tiauguinho said:


> Beardboy,
> 
> First you attack the top with the cleaner.
> 
> ...


Leave resting for 10 to 20 minutes: you can leave it for longer it too soiled, from the renovo site:

Vinyl Soft Top Cleaner - Application instructions

Please note: It is advisable to test on an inconspicuous area first, to ensure vinyl is colourfast dyed. Never use pressure washers on Soft Tops.
This product is not suitable for use on fabric soft-tops.

Normal Cleaning

Dry brush the soft-top to remove any residual dirt. 
Shake bottle well prior to removing top. 
Pour into suitable container. 
Apply with a clean 2" paint brush using even brush strokes. Start at the centre of the cover working out towards the edge. 
Leave for 10-20 minutes to ensure the cleaner can work on difficult grime and stains. 
Commence scrubbing using warm water and a sponge, cloth or bristle brush until the cleaner begins to lather and dirt is being removed easily. Finish by rinsing off with water. Repeat the whole process if necessary. 
For heavily-soiled surfaces leave the solution to dry for approximately 30 to 40 minutes- the optimum time for active ingredients to work. Heavily-soiled surfaces should be scrubbed with a bristle brush. Finish by rinsing off with water. Repeat the whole process if necessary.

Finally leave to dry before applying Renovo's Vinyl Ultra Proofer. This marvellous formulation not only protects and conditions against stains and oxidation it also contains a UV inhibitor.

Bird Droppings / Difficult Stains.
Dab or pour the Cleaner directly onto the spot of dirt or stain. (Massage into the affected area) Clean off after 30 mins. Repeat process if necessary.

Light Soiling / Quick Cleaning.
For less soiled tops cleaning can commence immediately. Pour directly onto on to a cloth or sponge and massage into the affected area. Rinse off with water.

As with all cleaning products, it is best to avoid prolonged contact with skin. It is advised to use rubber gloves for protection.

We advise that you now protect your convertible top from the elements by applying a protective coating of Vinyl Ultra Proofer.


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

oi kaskop, waar zijn de foto's????


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

LOL ^^

Giving my car a light polishing and change of LSP to EZ Creme Glaze + Jetseal109 (had Z Concours on it). Although I re-treated the top yesterday, but ain't raining yet


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

Tiauguinho said:


> LOL ^^
> 
> Giving my car a light polishing and change of LSP to EZ Creme Glaze + Jetseal109 (had Z Concours on it). Although I re-treated the top yesterday, but ain't raining yet


sprinkle it with a hose then!!! You got lots pof water ovcer there in the Kanals



This Mazzie yesterday, had a coat of Victoria Collectors Wax


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

And?has it rained yet in Clog land?


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

No, not yet!

When it does or when I wash the car again I will take some pictures.

I did apply the 3rd layer of Jetseal109 and the car looks good... BUT... it misses the glossy and wet look of the Z Concours.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys.

What size should i get, 500ml or 1ltr? How much gets used per roof?

Thanks


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

beardboy said:


> Thanks for the replies guys.
> 
> What size should i get, 500ml or 1ltr? How much gets used per roof?
> 
> Thanks


The smaller one would do... mine last about 18 months... but I re-apply every 6 weeks, but have a hardtop on from November til March..


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Argie :thumb:


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

so where are the pics???


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Its sunny here Argie! But friday they do give some rain. I promise to snap some pictures if it does!


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

Tiauguinho said:


> Its sunny here Argie! But friday they do give some rain. I promise to snap some pictures if it does!


Just take a bucket of water and throw it over the car and take the pics, you are surrounded by Canals and under the sealevel!

Unless you want me to come over and slap your legs! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Be patient Argie, rain will look better for the picture! 

Is your top cloth or vinyl?


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

Tiauguinho said:


> Be patient Argie, rain will look better for the picture!
> 
> Is your top cloth or vinyl?


Me patient? Never!!!!

Vinyl, I only do soft furnishings when cottaging, opps I mean in my cottage


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

And? Ducky Boy, where are the pics, it rained all weekend!!!


----------



## Boyd (Aug 4, 2007)

Not overhere , 2 sunny days! Today it rained a bit, so I guess Tiago will post some pictures tonight. He's now probably busy waxing his couches with Collinite. My Spider is safe underneath the carport. However it has a coat of CG Fabric Guard! Pic is made after a very harsh rainstorm 










:lol:


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

Boyd said:


> Not overhere , 2 sunny days! Today it rained a bit, so I guess Tiago will post some pictures tonight. He's now probably busy waxing his couches with Collinite. My Spider is safe underneath the carport. However it has a coat of CG Fabric Guard! Pic is made after a very harsh rainstorm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine was in the garage all weekend withthe roof down, covered with a nice white soft cotton sheet....   Poor Mazzie Boy...


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Alright alright! Pictures incoming!

My car still didn't see rain, but here is some pics of the vinyl top after a spray with the karcher.



















This is with 1xCleaner and 2xProofer.

Not a nice beading  Seems that the cloth tops are able to keep the beads tighter then the vinyl. Will give the top a 3rd layer of proofer and see how it will be.


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

Tiauguinho said:


> This is with 1xCleaner and 2xProofer.
> 
> Not a nice beading  Seems that the cloth tops are able to keep the beads tighter then the vinyl. Will give the top a 3rd layer of proofer and see how it will be.


was this renovo stuff?


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Yup, it was the Renovo products. The water sheets off very very easily, but just doesn't seem to be able to bead tight. Can it be due to the vinyl top texture? Argie, is your top original mazda or other brand?


----------

